# Texas Tuff



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 31, 2020)

This Texas Mesquite was cut a year and half ago. Stuff is still sprouting leaves!!! We don’t brag down this way just saying!


 



 

You can cut a Texas rattlers head off and he will still bite you till dawn the next day!

@Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2020)

Good to see you back here Rodney!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 31, 2020)

Ole brother I am here but that single finger typing takes too much time these days. Lurkering and learning good buddy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

